# αυτός που γίνεται κάθε Χ χρόνια



## sarant (Nov 24, 2010)

Μια επιθεώρηση γίνεται κάθε πέντε χρόνια. Μπορούμε να την πούμε πενταετή; Όχι, θα έλεγα, διότι με το λεξικό πενταετής είναι αυτός που _διαρκεί_ πέντε χρόνια. Έχουμε λέξη για αυτό που λέω εγώ ή θα την πούμε "επιθεώρηση πενταετίας"; (που κι αυτό είναι λιγάκι αμφίσημο).

Το "ετήσιος" σημαίνει και τα δύο, αυτόν που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο και αυτόν που διαρκεί έναν χρόνο. Αλλά τα διετής, τριετής κ.ο.κ. σημαίνουν μόνο διάρκεια. Ή όχι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 24, 2010)

Όντως. Με τους μήνες, όμως έχουμε κάποια λύση, καθώς λέμε πχ. τρίμηνη συνδρομή, αλλά τριμηνιαία έκδοση.


----------



## sarant (Nov 24, 2010)

Βρήκαμε ότι ο Βυζάντιος έχει τη λέξη
πενταέτηρος ή πενταετηρικός = ο ανήκων εις ή συμβαίνων κατά πενταετηρίαν.

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό λύνει το πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2010)

Ουσιαστικά, ψάχνεις για την απόδοση των biennial, triennial κλπ., σωστά; Εδώ έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι η Magenta δίνει:

*biennial* επίθ. που συμβαίνει κάθε δύο χρόνια # που διαρκεί δύο χρόνια

(δηλαδή έχει λίγο πολύ το ίδιο πρόβλημα), αλλά εδώ προτείνει λύση:

*triennial* επίθ. τριετής, που διαρκεί τρία έτη: triennial war τριετής πόλεμος # τριετήσιος, που συμβαίνει κάθε τρία έτη, που συμβαίνει ανά τριετία: triennial synod τριετήσια σύνοδος

Επομένως, μήπως χρειάζεται ένας σχηματισμός σαν το _πεντ(α)ετήσιος_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Με το «ανά» δεν βολευόμαστε για όλα αυτά;
ο ανά διετία έλεγχος
η ανά τριετία προσαρµογή 
το ανά πενταετία ομαδικό προσκύνημα
κ.ο.κ.

Δύσκολο να επιβάλετε κάτι νέο. Χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι κάποια _διετήσιος_ και _τριετήσιος_, αλλά συχνά σαν δημοτική για τα αντίστοιχα σε -_ής_.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 24, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν ορισμένα (λίγα βέβαια) αποτελέσματα για διετήσια διοργάνωση, διετήσιο λογοτεχνικό βραβείο κτλ, αλλά βλέπω και σε ορισμένα αποτελέσματα ότι <διετήσιος>· δι' ὅλου τοῦ ἔτους, διετήσιος = ὀ καθ' ὅλον τὸ ἔτος γινόμενος. Εγώ θα το χρησιμοποιούσα όμως. Τι λέτε εσείς οι πιο σχετικοί σε θέματα γλώσσας; :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2010)

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι το 'χουμε ξανασυζητήσει; Με το -weekly ίσως, ή με το -monthly. Αλλά δε βρήκα τίποτα.

διετής, δίχρονος, διετήσιος, δισετήσιος = που διαρκεί 2 χρόνια, που γίνεται κάθε 2 χρόνια, που γίνεται δύο φορές το χρόνο.

Άκρη δεν πιστεύω να βγει, γι' αυτό νομίζω του nickel είναι το πιο πρακτικό.

Πάντως, για το πεντετηρικός, και ασχέτως του ότι είναι πολύ αρχαιοπρεπές, να σημειώσω ότι στα αρχαία τουλάχιστον το χρησιμοποιούσαν κυρίως, απ' όσο ξέρω, για τους Ολυμπιακούς ή τους Πυθικούς αγώνες, οι οποίοι διεξάγονταν κάθε _τέσσερα_ χρόνια. Άρα, δεν θα το συνιστούσα καθόλου, γιατί θα γινόταν κι άλλο μπέρδεμα...


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2010)

Από τα αρχαία χρόνια ο _ετήσιος_ σημαίνει και τα δύο, όπως λέει κι ο sarant. Στα αρχαία ο _διετήσιος_ ήταν αυτός που διαρκεί έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο ή που γίνεται όλο τον χρόνο. Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν ξεχάσουμε αυτή την παλιά σημασία, τα _διετήσιος_ κ.λπ. δεν μπορούν παρά να διατηρήσουν την αμφισημία του _ετήσιου_. Αυτό θέλουμε;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 24, 2010)

Προσοχή: στα αρχαία τριετηρικός, πεντετηρικός / πενθετηρικός (και τα τριετηρίς, πεντετηρίς / πενθετηρίς) υπολογίζουμε inclusively ( πώς το λέμε αυτό; ) δηλαδή συνυπολογίζοντας και το έτος εκκίνησης. Οπότε πεντετηρικό είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει κάθε *τέσσερα *χρόνια. Αυτός εξάλλου είναι και ο λόγος που υπάρχουν μόνο αυτά τα δύο επίθετα και όχι *διετηρικός (γιατί η έννοια καλύπτεται από το ετήσιος) ή *τετρετηρικός (γιατί οι σημαντικές εορτές γίνονταν κάθε δύο ή τέσσερα χρόνια και όχι κάθε τρία ή πέντε και βάλε, οπότε τα μόνα επίθετα που χρειάζονταν είναι τα τριετηρικός και πεντετηρικός) Για κάτι που συμβαίνει κάθε πέντε χρόνια θα χρειαζόμασταν το επίθετο *εξετηρικός.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Προσοχή: στα αρχαία τριετηρικός, πεντετηρικός / πενθετηρικός (και τα τριετηρίς, πεντετηρίς / πενθετηρίς) υπολογίζουμε inclusively ( πώς το λέμε αυτό; ) δηλαδή συνυπολογίζοντας και το έτος εκκίνησης. [...]


 
Στα μαθηματικά, το θυμάμαι ως _συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι ακραίες τιμές_ (ναι, Δρ7χ, χωρίς εισαγωγικά κι εγώ, όμως μαθηματικός δεν είμαι, κι έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2010)

Για το ενδιαφέρον του θέματος, ο _ενιαύσιος_ δεν λημματογραφείται μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ '06:

*ενιαύσιος, -α, -ο* (αρχαιοπρ.) 1. αυτός που έχει ζωή ή διάρκεια ενός έτους: ~θητεία | φυτό | μίσθωση ΣΥΝ. μονοετής, (λαϊκ.) χρονιάρικος 2. αυτός που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο ΣΥΝ. ετήσιος. [ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ. < ενιαυτός «έτος, επέτειος»].

αλλά ακόμη και στο ΛΚΝ (μόνο με τη σημασία ετήσιος).


----------



## sarant (Nov 24, 2010)

Πάντως, ο Σταματάκος και ο Δημητράκος λένε ότι πενταετηρικός είναι ο τελούμενος "ανά παν πέμπτον έτος", το Λίντελ Σκοτ λέει falling every four (= five inclusive) years, ο Πάπυρος "αυτός που γίνεται κάθε πέντε χρόνια", ενώ η Πρωία και ο Δρανδάκης "μεθ' έκαστον τέταρτον έτος".

Με έναν καλό δικηγόρο, ό,τι και να βάλεις σωστό θα περάσει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2010)

Εγώ είπα ήδη ότι δεν συμφωνώ με τα -_ετηρικός_, δεν λέμε καν τα αντίστοιχα -_ετηρία_. Ή _πενταετία_ θα πούμε ή _πενταετηρίδα_. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την ανωμαλία με την _πενταετηρία_ που είναι τέσσερα χρόνια. Τι σημαίνει αυτό, ότι αρχίζει, ας πούμε, τον Δεκέμβριο του 2003 και τελειώνει τον Ιανουάριο του 2008, που δεν είναι πέντε ολόκληρα χρόνια; Το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό _quinquennial_ γιατί να είναι πέντε χρόνια καθαρά κι εμείς, αν θέλουμε να αναστήσουμε τη λέξη, να μην πατήσουμε στο προφανές;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 24, 2010)

Για τα τριετηρικός και πεντετηρικός δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία, γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται, επαναλαμβάνω για τις μεγάλες πανελλήνιες γιορτές που τελούνταν κάθε δύο ή τέσσερα χρόνια. Φυσικά, δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να χρησιμοποιηθούν με νέο νόημα, κι ας υποστεί πλήγμα η τρισχιλιετής.


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Φυσικά, δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να χρησιμοποιηθούν με νέο νόημα, κι ας υποστεί πλήγμα η τρισχιλιετής.


Εγώ έχω, αλλά το είπα ήδη στο #7 (να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι).


----------

